# Vivarium 2012



## Themuleous (28 Dec 2011)

Hi All,

I was chatting to OllyNZ the other day about taking a car to Vivarium 2012 and figured I see if anyone else might be interested in sharing a lift?  I was thinking I'd take our estate car so we'd have plenty of boot space for buying stuff!  With me and Olly, that would leave room for one more, possibly two.

Its to be held on March 24th and 25th 2012 so need to get it organised soonish, so anyone interested in sharing the travel over there?

Had a quick look at Norfolk Line ferries and the ferry looks to be around £60, so with petrol we're porbably looking at around £40 each.

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Dec 2011)

Hi Sam, it's a great idea to take cars this year, if we can. I'll be taking my new race van with all equipment, tanks etc. Depending on what tanks we take I may be able to use up to 6 seats ie. if we take some large tanks then I may have to remove the three seats in the back.

It's a cracking show, anyone wanting to come along will not be disappointed!


----------



## Themuleous (28 Dec 2011)

Cool, let me know if you need a some stuff taking over, I'm sure I could fit a few bits and pieces in


----------



## Vivarium (6 Jan 2012)

People that wish to make use of the Mercure hotel better check the rates through us first.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Jan 2012)

OK cheers for letting us know.  I'll be in touch.

Sam


----------



## ghostsword (7 Jan 2012)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> People that wish to make use of the Mercure hotel better check the rates through us first.




Would you have a code we could use with the hotel? Or should we book through your site?


----------



## Vivarium (10 Jan 2012)

Well, my first idea was that you could book through me, the problem is that to get the right rates I need to prepay the rooms bij credit card. That is not a big deal by itself, but it also means that when you plunder the minibar, my credit card gets billed as well.......

I am still thinking about a solution for this.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Jan 2012)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> Well, my first idea was that you could book through me, the problem is that to get the right rates I need to prepay the rooms bij credit card. That is not a big deal by itself, but it also means that when you plunder the minibar, my credit card gets billed as well.......
> 
> I am still thinking about a solution for this.



Nice one, cheers for your help. Keep us posted 

Sam

PS - no takers for a seat in my car then?


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Jan 2012)

Vivarium said:
			
		

> Well, my first idea was that you could book through me, the problem is that to get the right rates I need to prepay the rooms bij credit card. That is not a big deal by itself, but it also means that when you plunder the minibar, my credit card gets billed as well.......
> 
> I am still thinking about a solution for this.



What if we promise to try really really hard not too?  
Would you mind posting a link to your site I cant seem to find it anywhere?


----------



## Themuleous (12 Jan 2012)

Could you give us a code or reference that we could use when booking so that the hotel know we're from the show and give us the correct room rate accordingly?  Would mean we could book it ourselves then.

Sam


----------



## Radik (12 Jan 2012)

So somebody going through London who could pick me up?


----------



## Themuleous (13 Jan 2012)

Where in London are you? We'll being coming down from Oxford so its a possibility.

S


----------



## Radik (13 Jan 2012)

SE3


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Jan 2012)

Sam, count me in!  I can't share any driving sadly, but well up for the weekend and sharing any costs.  I could most likely get myself to Oxford by train I reckon (getting back might have to be planned on my part, depending when we get back into the UK etc).


----------



## Vivarium (13 Jan 2012)

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> What if we promise to try really really hard not too?
> Would you mind posting a link to your site I cant seem to find it anywhere?



http://vivariumbeurs.nl/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Feb 2012)

Hotel booked the other day.  Can't wait!


----------



## Vivarium (9 Feb 2012)

Great, can't wait to welcome you all back!


----------



## Vivarium (18 Feb 2012)

So, how many of you are coming?


----------



## Radik (18 Feb 2012)

Themuleous, Steve, Ed, me, OlieNZ, Dan, maybe few more?


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Mar 2012)

Would love to make it as I had a blast last year, but due to work commitments it will be impossible! Had it been a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Antipofish (5 Mar 2012)

Hi is anyone going who wants to share a room to keep the cost down ? And also maybe anyone got space in their car (for a petrol and ferry contribution of course) ? If you can, please let me know Thanks. (I dont snore ! lol)


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2012)

Fast approaching! Don't forget, the clocks change this weekend, early Sunday morning...


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Mar 2012)

Should we sync for the same ferry guys?


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2012)

I'm just a passenger!  Hope we can though


----------



## Themuleous (19 Mar 2012)

We're getting the 14:00 Norfolkline ferry on Friday from Dover to Dunkirk and the 16:01 ferry on the way back, all being well.

You're welcome to join!

Sam


----------



## Piece-of-fish (19 Mar 2012)

So we are probably aiming for the 14 as well. Will talk to Dan then.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2012)

Shame I have to miss this one, have a big job for the weekend  and about to head our of the door in 20 minutes for a late night piece of work that should take me to 2am  

Have fun guys, look forward to the photos, if someone can bring me some White Pearl shrimp would appreciate it haha 20-30 will do


----------



## Radik (20 Mar 2012)

We will think about you Paulo no worries 
PM me your phone and if I see them I will msg you cost and may buy them for you if reasonable.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Mar 2012)

A successful trip, enjoyed by all


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Mar 2012)

The show was great   I didn't take too many photos, but I came home with a massive bag full of crypts, and some gorgeous black crystal shrimp from Chris Lukaup.

Thanks again, Sam, for doing all the driving!  I think we were all suitably knackered by the time we got back to the UK!


----------



## Radik (27 Mar 2012)




----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 Mar 2012)

Thanks Sam indeed. Got home quite quickly on Sunday and managed to make it to the office same evening to put shirmp to acclimatize. All shrimp made it safe with no losses at all.
Have not made too much pictures as well. Good luck with crystals Steve.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Mar 2012)

Glad all your shrimp made it.  Mine did too 

Ed, quick question - What's the lens you were using this weekend?  24-70mm EF?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 Mar 2012)

24-70 F2.8L


----------



## OllieNZ (27 Mar 2012)

Definitely a big thanks to Sam for doing the driving and sorting the ferry and hotel. Glad all the shrimp made it home safe. Nice to meet all you guys aswell.


----------



## Vivarium (28 Mar 2012)

So you guys travelled all the way over to our show, but no pictures?


----------



## OllieNZ (28 Mar 2012)

Here is a few quick snaps.




Very nice nano  



Spot the celeb  



Now that is what I call a lizard  



Sam enjoying the view  






And what we came to see a couple of nice vivs. Steve has some much better pics of these I took with his camera.


----------



## Vivarium (1 Apr 2012)

Nice pictures, please find two video reports here:

General show overview:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMhqh7rB ... e=youtu.be

Focussed on the Live Scaping Contest:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GlAmCPo ... ature=plcp


----------

